# Melamine plates?



## VPZ (Oct 12, 2007)

I may be in the wrong place to ask this, but I'm trying to find somebody to print my own designs on melamine plates. Can I do that myself with the right equipment or is this better left to the "professional"?
Thanks and sorry if this question doesn't belong here!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Do you mean plates like the old melamine dinner plates??? Not sure how you would do that..certainly not by dye sublimation...to do dye sub you need a polmer coated object that is flat (mugs excepted as there are presses for that) and that can take heat....So you might post this in the screen printers to see if they can do it..


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Halsey Inc - Buy Direct and Save! School Compartment Trays, Plates, Cups, Bowls


----------

